

Gmail for Mobile HTML5: Reducing startup latency - mtrichardson
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2009/09/gmail-for-mobile-html5-series-reducing.html

======
windsurfer
Web apps should send flat HTML to the client. Following that, they should send
a small bit of javascript to respond to clicks with a "please wait a moment"
and cache the clicks. After that, the application can be loaded and can take
over all the clicking and keyboard events.

This would reduce startup latency tremendously.

------
geuis
Sadly, I stopped reading when they got to recommending eval as a method for
running js received over xhr.

~~~
blasdel
With XHR's same-domain policy, the JS had to come from you -- using eval
introduces no exploits that weren't already present.

